# Tiger Wrap



## FishBone

Do you use the burnishing tool on the top wrap?


Thanks


----------



## Terrynj

Technically...no. The proper technique is to burnish the underwraps a bunch, but to pull the sacriface thread out very carefully so as not to move the top thread. Some even suggest to heat the wrap with the 2 top threads with a heat gun and let it cool so it will soften the epoxy undercoats and to help set the main thread so it doesn't move when you pull the sacrifice thread.
Now, that being said, Bennie (QTRODS) does Tigers where he burnishes the top threads too and it gives crazy effects. Totally different than a traditional tiger, but very effective!


----------



## FishBone

ThanksTerrynj, I will post pictures of my first trger wrap when finish. It looks like it going to come out looking good.


----------



## Wafflejaw

I burnish both layers...I misread the tutorial when I first started doing them and thought thats how they're done,lol...I love the effects and was never corrected....Then months later I was corrected...But the effects I was getting were so consistent and wild I just stuck with it.

Good luck with the first tiger....Their always fun to do.


----------



## Doc Labanowski

I too burnish the top layer. Not as agressively but like the effects better personally. I try to burnish the same areas I did in the underwrap but in the oppositer direction I did in the underwrap. In that way it is like doubling the effect(or at least in my mind it is) I too heat it top wrap before removing the sacrificial/s. After it cools it seems more set in the under wrap. The fun thing about Tigers is there is NO WRONG way to do it. I there is anthing to avoid it is having un-even gaps on the top layer on the bottom it actually adds something.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

Doc Labanowski said:


> I too burnish the top layer. Not as agressively but like the effects better personally. I try to burnish the same areas I did in the underwrap but in the oppositer direction I did in the underwrap. In that way it is like doubling the effect(or at least in my mind it is) I too heat it top wrap before removing the sacrificial/s. After it cools it seems more set in the under wrap. The fun thing about Tigers is there is NO WRONG way to do it. I there is anthing to avoid it is having un-even gaps on the top layer on the bottom it actually adds something.


so doc to get this effect u are burnish the top threads before u set them with heat.


----------



## Doc Labanowski

QTRODS said:


> so doc to get this effect u are burnish the top threads before u set them with heat.


Yes that is what I do.

Quick talk thru on my method.

Underwrap(as many threads as you like) I burnish on the 0 and 180 degree axis Towards the butt. Then on the 90 and 270 degree axis I burnish towards the tip. I am very agressive on the burnishing on the underwrap. CP if desired, and 3 to 4 coasts of finish.

Top wrap Same as the underwrap. I then burnish towards the tip on the 0 and 180 and of course towards the butt on the 90 and 270. This burnishing is much more gental but remember that even a little will really add to what you did on the bottom because it is in the opposite direction. Then I really head it with the hair dryer and let sit for an hour the pull the sacrificials

Hope that helps.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS

*qtrods*

doc u are always staying a head of the curve on this stuff. thank for the help.


----------



## FishBone

Thanks for all the good info guys.


----------



## fishin styx

Doc Labanowski said:


> I too burnish the top layer. Not as agressively but like the effects better personally. I try to burnish the same areas I did in the underwrap but in the oppositer direction I did in the underwrap. In that way it is like doubling the effect(or at least in my mind it is) I too heat it top wrap before removing the sacrificial/s. After it cools it seems more set in the under wrap. The fun thing about Tigers is there is NO WRONG way to do it. I there is anthing to avoid it is having un-even gaps on the top layer on the bottom it actually adds something.


If you have the chance to follow Doc's instructions, do it and don't ask questions.


----------



## d4rdbuilder

Doc, those tigers are really sick! The top one is totally wild! Thanks for sharing...

Regards,
Doug


----------



## FishBone

Well this is how it turned out.


----------



## Wafflejaw

Looks good!!..Lots of cool colors,How many threads did you use?


----------



## FishBone

Wafflejaw said:


> Looks good!!..Lots of cool colors,How many threads did you use?


3 bottom and 1 on top.
I think it looks better in person, than in the pictures. It is my first one and I will be doing more. It was a lot of fun trying something new.


----------



## PBD539

Did you use size "D" thread?


----------



## oldguy

*Tiger*



PBD539 said:


> Did you use size "D" thread?


Thats a good question. Do you use a larger thread on top?


----------



## FishBone

All size A thread.


----------

